# Private Land Anterless Deer Permit



## Quadd4 (Jan 15, 2005)

I own a cottage up north in a county that is offering private land doe permits.
The cottage land that I own is not huntable. I do have permission to hunt a friends private land which is huntable and just a few miles away. The regulations say that there is no minimum land requirements so can I use my cabin phone number to buy a private land doe permit and hunt his land?

My friend the land owner applies for his own permits. Doesn't seem right to me but is this legal or am I just missing something? I would think that the doe would have to be taken off the land who's phone number is represented on the application or permit. 

This may be my adding to my confusion - I read about this somewhere but can't remember where? Say a person has 2, 3 or even 4 friends with private - huntable land in this county. I though I remember seeing something that hinted that this individual could take a doe off of any of these lands with his private land doe permit. ????????


----------



## 8nchuck (Apr 20, 2006)

I think it depends on which DMU you are in. They change the regs on this from year to year so it's best to wait till the book comes out.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

once you get the private tag it is good for all private land in that dmu.
I get mine for kent county and have 4 places to hunt


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

YES......

Good on any private land in that specific DMU......


----------



## Quadd4 (Jan 15, 2005)

Back to my originial question.......



Quadd4 said:


> So can I use my cabin phone number to buy a private land doe permit and hunt his land?


----------



## MOSSBERG (Jun 22, 2006)

you have to use the tag on the same land you got it for. unless you have a combo tag then you can go any where.with the combo you still have to ask to hunt on private land but no # has to be on it.Antlerless tag you have to have the # of the guys land you are going to be on


----------



## Quadd4 (Jan 15, 2005)

MOSSBERG said:


> Antlerless tag you have to have the # of the guys land you are going to be on


So that would limit me to just the one private land area only .. correct? The one with the number referenced.


----------



## MOSSBERG (Jun 22, 2006)

yes that is way i get a combo tag now you can take a doe in bow season with a combo


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

MOSSBERG said:


> you have to use the tag on the same land you got it for....Antlerless tag you have to have the # of the guys land you are going to be on


That is incorrect. A private land antlerless tag can be used on any huntable parcel of private land within the respective DMU, regardless of the parcel size or which landowner's phone # was used to obtain the tag.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

mossberg?? where did you read that. private tags are good for the dmu they are issued not the land the phone number goes to. I buy mine for kent county and hunt 4 diffrent parcels with it


----------



## MOSSBERG (Jun 22, 2006)

i called the dnr post and that is what they told me and why will you need a # then


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

From the DNR web site: 
Q: What telephone number must I provide?

The contact telephone number for the landowner granting permission to hunt is required to purchase a private land antlerless license. This requirement is to purchase any private land antlerless deer license; there is no exception to this requirement. The telephone number will be printed on the license.
----------------------------------------------
Q: May I use my own phone number?

YES, provided your land is within the DMU the private land antlerless license is for. (I would say this is if the land is huntable, since you have no intent of hunting your land I would list friends # )

-----------------------------------------------
Q: Do I need to list all the telephone numbers of the landowners granting me permission to hunt on their property when I am purchasing a private land antlerless license?

NO. To receive a private land antlerless license, an individual must provide one telephone number of an individual within the DMU that has given them permission to hunt.
-------------------------------------------------------
Q: Once an individual has been issued a private land antlerless license do they have to hunt only on that property where the telephone number was provided?

NO. The license can be used on any private land within the DMU printed on the private land antlerless license for which the hunter has received landowner permission
----------------------------------------------
Q: Why does the DNR require a telephone number to purchase a private land antlerless license?

The DNR Law Enforcement Division requested the landowner's telephone number be placed on the license. This will aid Conservation Officers in the field should an Officer need to contact the landowner.

---------------------------------------------

Much more information here, about 3/4 down talks about Telephone number requirement ....
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363_10856_10905-195317--,00.html


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Q: Once an individual has been issued a private land antlerless license do they have to hunt only on that property where the telephone number was provided?*
*NO. The license can be used on any private land within the DMU printed on the private land antlerless license for which the hunter has received landowner permission*
*[/COLOR]* 
*this was taken right off the dnr web site.*
​


----------



## WHITE CLOUD (Mar 8, 2008)

what about my own land, in cheboygan co. I live in oakland co. do i give them my ph.# here since i don't have a phone up there, would that work.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

WHITE CLOUD said:


> what about my own land, in cheboygan co. I live in oakland co. do i give them my ph.# here since i don't have a phone up there, would that work.


Yes.


----------



## MOSSBERG (Jun 22, 2006)

SRY guys and thank you for clearing that up for me


----------

